# Help!! Tracking dogs needed, Alabama creek WMA



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Buddy shot a giant on his property by the Alabama Creek WMA and had good blood for 150 yards then nothing, could really use a set of dogs if anyone has some and is willing to help. Thanks in advance. You can reach me at 8324949901!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

http://www.texasbloodtrackers.com/find-a-tracking-dog/4582068117


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks wbf!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you find him. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, the kid made a **** poor shot and tried to take the deer facing directly at him. Blood started 50 yards in and had good 10-15â€ pools for 150 yards then nothing. Got a call about 1:30am last night asking what to do as they started tracking at 5:30 pm and couldnâ€™t find anything. Drove in from Cypress to try to help but couldnâ€™t find much more than they had. Put dogs on the trail about 12:00 this afternoon and one dog hung around a stock tank for a while and another got on another animal and ran it for 1500+ yards. Never found the deer itself. It could be in the tank and we will check for the next couple days, or heâ€™s long gone. Donâ€™t know if he was hit low brisket or what but we had 10 guys looking everywhere in the area for it and never found anything after that last drop of blood. Feel real bad for him because itâ€™s a deer of a life time and itâ€™s an awful memory for his first buck ever. Really hope the deer makes it as I hate to see a deer suffer.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow I hope yâ€™all find him.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a real shame. Not sure why anyone would take a head on shot with a bow. Excitement I guess.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shot with a 30/30 was not actually on WMA, on private property just south of it


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

What a deer. Hope it ends up being a superficial wound if he put a bad shot on him.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Man that's a brute.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Shot*

Maybe a low shot.....I have shot plenty deer facing me and they drop....I may be higher in the neck area. I dk..hope he is found. That is a stud for sure. Wish I could come help.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

That blood looks like more than just a brisket shot. Bet he turns up soon. Watch the birds.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Dayum ...


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

Dang that's a nice buck


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, nice deer. Hope you find it.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Absolutely nothing, continued to try to find any sign of him till dark Sunday but had no luck and I had to get back to College Station. The hunter stayed there almost all Monday but came up empty handed. All the landowners in a 10 mile radius are on the look out for the deer itself or buzzards but they too havenâ€™t seen anything. The deer lost a lot of blood, and for the most part looked like a fatally wounded deer, up until the blood stopped. At this point all we can do is hope by some miracle he survives.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I donâ€™t have personal experience with it but Iâ€™ve been told that a brisket wound will bleed pretty badly but usually isnâ€™t fatal. Tough deal but hopefully the deer will be found either way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

deerhunter5 said:


> Shot with a 30/30 was not actually on WMA, on private property just south of it


Not sure why I thought it was a bow. Old and feeble minded I guess. Sorry


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

*FYI*

Deerhunter5, just letting you know there will be some hunters on my property this weekend if and of your friends were thinking about going over there and looking some more. If we find the deer it will certainly be returned to you and your buddies. Thanks.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

albert white said:


> Deerhunter5, just letting you know there will be some hunters on my property this weekend if and of your friends were thinking about going over there and looking some more. If we find the deer it will certainly be returned to you and your buddies. Thanks.


Now that's a good neighbor!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Pull up 2Cool and keep hoping there's some new updates on this.


----------



## Jpaulp (Nov 14, 2012)

I bet he died in that tank...


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

*update*

I have several cameras on the adjacent property and no sign of the buck. He isn't in the tank either. I have kept a close look every weekend.


----------

